# A Rear Naked Choke Tutorial



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2006)

From Grapplearts.com
http://www.grapplearts.com/2006/11/roadmap-for-rear-naked-choke.htm

[yt]176SLdBhj_A[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 12, 2006)

I like these tutorials


----------

